# Towing Capacity



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I have manual available in onstar app on my phone. The manual states the vehicle is not designed for and not intended for towing use. So to answer your question on max towing capacity - from the users manual it is zero. 

Usually hitch is available in such cases in order to mount accessories - bike rack, etc.

As a sidenote - chevy equinox with this same engine and 6 speed auto has 1500 towing capacity. (it is designed to tow, etc.)

Sounds like you need to invite a friend who owns a truck. 

jeff


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)




----------



## artey34 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ahh bummer. Was hoping I would be able to tow it from storage to home or to close lakes. Guess it will just be used for bikes! Thanks for the quick responses


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Although many owners have hitches and do trailer various size trailers this is from the 2018 owners manual. 
Funny how hitch manufacturers will have a hitch specific to each vehicle including Uhaul.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

artey34 said:


> I have a hitch on my 18 Cruze Hatch Diesel Manual and was wondering what the max towing capacity is? I know the hitch itself is 2,000 lbs and 200lbs at the tongue. I have 2 seadoo sparks and an aluminum trailer that comes in under 2,000lbs. Is that safe to tow? Or am I over the limit?
> 
> Thanks!


The owner's manual is going to say no towing, because it will put stress on the clutch, drive train, and brakes. (note the VW Jetta TDI also said zero towing, in the USA, but same car in EU had towing capacities, so there is something more to that call than just the engineering, the Gen 1 Cruze Diesel also says no towing) That said, if you tow something, that has a weight less than the car's load capacity, you should be fine, as you are not putting more stress on those systems than you would be having 5 people and some luggage. I would say stay under 1000 pounds, especially because of braking and control issues. If you have a trailer near the weight of the car and no trailer brakes you are unsafe and dangerous on the road. I should also warn, the stress of recovery of those water craft on the incline at the boat ramp is going to be really hard on that clutch, real hard, but I used to tow my 14' wooden sailboat with a 1984 Chevy Chevette, that less than 1000 pounds (about 700 max) and it did ok, and the clutch took it without failure with many, many miles, and I had the hitch ball on that car bolted to the steel bumper! 

Ok, I looked up that Seadoo Spark, dry it is 405 pounds, EACH. So you are looking at over 800 pounds before you add the trailer, so you are going to be over 1000 pounds. You probably could do one, without problems, but 2 is going to be risking IMO.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

I put a similar hitch on my 17 sedan auto. Manual also says not intended for towing. With that said, you can do what ever you want, BUT you are also 100% liable for that decision. If something we're to happen, insurance might not back ya given the whole "not intended for towing" statement in the owners manual. I plan on using mine for small utility trailer stuff in the 500-1000 lbs range, but would not be against testing out loads approaching the hitches capacity. There's no doubt the car can get that weight moving, but that means nothing if steering and breaking are severely compromised. Best way to decide if you're comfortable with that load behind that car is to first determine it's under the 2000/200 tow/tongue rating, hitch it up and start with a short drive around the block in the 15-25 mph range. If steering and breaking still have integrity, step it up to 35-45 mph, how does it feel? Still in control? Maybe then try the low highway speeds around 55 mph. If you reach this point, then I think your going fast enough for "short trips to the lake". All trailers compromise vehicle control, but the same trailer compromises a sedan much faster than a 1 ton pickup. My last point if you actually do stick that thing behind your car is be mindful of the plethora of other factors that come with towing a trailer, following distance, pulling out into traffic/turning left in front of traffic, will FWD pull 2000 lbs up a wet boat ramp just to name a few.

Safety comes first, and if you test any of this out, do let us know your results/opinions!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

406 said:


> If something we're to happen, insurance might not back ya given the whole "not intended for towing" statement in the owners manual.


Excellent point !



> ...will FWD pull 2000 lbs up a wet boat ramp just to name a few.


We had a family member take their boat to the lake using a little Nissan pickup instead of their C-10 w/454. Ricky had to get somebody to give him a helper-pull up the ramp to get it back out 
...
In my experience with these GM front wheel drive cars, the limiting factor for towing is rear wheel bearings. Those hubs are typically not durable enough for the dynamic loading presented by a boat trailer rocking up and down.

My 2007 Impala SS (w-body) with V8, heavy duty transmission and 4-wheel disk brakes is more than capable of handling the stop-and-go part of towing, but the rear wheel bearings didn't last when I was pulling my boat with it. IIRC, it only had a 1000 pound tow rating, and my boat was a little past that  (which I failed to realize at the time).

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The equinox has a 1.5 motor and I think a little more umph. And I believe extra coolers for oil and trans for towing.

There is one guy on here that is towing. I don't know what but it's not a boat. I think it was just a trailer for tools for work. Small and light.

Wheel bearings, braking, steering, hotter trans. if the car isn't designed. I wouldn't want to risk it.

I really don't want orange, 2 hots and a cot for retirement.


----------



## dieselburner634 (Sep 7, 2017)

did you have to do any mods to mount your hitch,have a 17 auto tdi and want to put on a hitch to put a cargo carrier on


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well USA gen 1 diesel is no tow. Same chassis and engine/trans has a 2,500lbs rating of it has trailer brakes in Europe and Australia . I think GM NA just did this to avoid potential lawsuits since we Americans don’t take towing as seriously (non truck towing). I’ve pulled 2k with my 15 diesel and had no problems. The gen 2 probably has less rating since it’s not as heavy and has less displacement.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

dieselburner634 said:


> did you have to do any mods to mount your hitch,have a 17 auto tdi and want to put on a hitch to put a cargo carrier on


If “TDI“ means you have a Cruze Diesel Sedan, yes there is a hitch that works great on the 2017 and easy to install. No cutting necessary and looks great. 200 lb tongue weight, 2,000 lb tow capacity. 

Here’s the link on eTrailer.com. Check out the install video, easy peazy.



https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Chevrolet/Cruze/2017/C11492.html?VehicleID=201762611


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> If “TDI“ means you have a Cruze Diesel Sedan, yes there is a hitch that works great on the 2017 and easy to install. No cutting necessary and looks great. 200 lb tongue weight, 2,000 lb tow capacity.
> 
> Here’s the link on eTrailer.com. Check out the install video, easy peazy.
> 
> ...


I bought my Curt hitch and their no cut trailer brake light kit from etrailer. What a good company to do business with and their videos are great.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I bought my Curt hitch and their no cut trailer brake light kit from etrailer. What a good company to do business with and their videos are great.


My dad's name was Curt. When I bought a hitch for my 2007 Impala SS, I saved the box label as a garage decoration, in tribute to him 

Doug











.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

Not sure about Australia, but trailers in Europe are designed much differently than those in North America.

Not only do they almost always have trailer brakes, but the axles are moved much further forward to reduce tongue weight to almost nothing. Maximum speed when towing is typically limited legally to around 45mph - hence the hatred that "caravans" garner from a certain group of UK based TV hosts.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

phil1734 said:


> Not sure about Australia, but trailers in Europe are designed much differently than those in North America.
> 
> Not only do they almost always have trailer brakes, but the axles are moved much further forward to reduce tongue weight to almost nothing. Maximum speed when towing is typically limited legally to around 45mph - hence the hatred that "caravans" garner from a certain group of UK based TV hosts.


In America we don’t tow with sedans very often sicne pick ups and SUV are so darn common. Most trailers in the manual recommend a max speed of 55mph but no one listens to that. Most trailers are for pickup so normal ones. You can get car specific ones but they aren’t ins rock usually or promoted much.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> In America we don’t tow with sedans very often sicne pick ups and SUV are so darn common. Most trailers in the manual recommend a max speed of 55mph but no one listens to that. Most trailers are for pickup so normal ones. You can get car specific ones but they aren’t ins rock usually or promoted much.


 Reminds me that someone once told me to never, ever buy a smaller sedan with a trailer hitch on it... ;-)

jeff


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> In America we don’t tow with sedans very often since pick ups and SUV are so darn common.


Our family had a boat when I was a kid, in the late 60's/early 70's, and most sedans back then had plenty of pull for trailers, altho a set a air shocks on the rear was often necessary to keep the back end from bottoming out. (Our first three boat pullers all had big blocks, and later on, I can remember worrying whether a measly 5.7L V8 would be up to the task  )

Nowadays, there are far fewer domestic, tow-ready RWD sedans available, but, no doubt, lots of stump-pulling-capable pickups and SUVs are out there now that typically need little more than a hitch and wiring harness to be tow-ready.

FWIW, my 2007 FWD Impala SS (5.3L w heavy duty trans) has plenty of pull, but the rear suspensions and wheel bearings are really not suited to anything more than the rated 1000 pound trailer limit.

All that said, given the rated tow capacity of a Cruze is 0 (per the owner's manual) I can't see pulling anything other than a tiny utility trailer of maybe 500 pounds total (trailer+load).

Doug

.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

oregon_rider said:


> Reminds me that someone once told me to never, ever buy a smaller sedan with a trailer hitch on it... ;-)
> 
> jeff


Yes and no. We Americans do use a lot of hitch mount bike racks or such in small sedans. This is huge in the Subaru crowd.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Our family had a boat when I was a kid, in the late 60's/early 70's, and most sedans back then had plenty of pull for trailers, altho a set a air shocks on the rear was often necessary to keep the back end from bottoming out. (Our first three boat pullers all had big blocks, and later on, I can remember worrying whether a measly 5.7L V8 would be up to the task  )
> 
> Nowadays, there are far fewer domestic, tow-ready RWD sedans available, but, no doubt, lots of stump-pulling-capable pickups and SUVs are out there now that typically need little more than a hitch and wiring harness to be tow-ready.
> 
> ...


To be fair those old sedans where very heavy, body on frame, wide and long cars, simple automatic trans. Seeing the Cruze has a euro rating for same part numbers I’d run the euro tow capacity.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

phil1734 said:


> Not sure about Australia, but trailers in Europe are designed much differently than those in North America.
> 
> Not only do they almost always have trailer brakes, but the axles are moved much further forward to reduce tongue weight to almost nothing. Maximum speed when towing is typically limited legally to around 45mph - hence the hatred that "caravans" garner from a certain group of UK based TV hosts.


There's a reason why you need tongue weight when your towing a trailer (and trailer manufacturers recommend 10 to 15% of the trailer weight is on the tongue). Without tongue weight once you get moving your trailer will start "wagging the dog" and even with a heavy duty pickup it's not fun when it happens, just imaging it happening in a 2800 lb FWD sedan!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

dundonrl said:


> There's a reason why you need tongue weight when your towing a trailer (and trailer manufacturers recommend 10 to 15% of the trailer weight is on the tongue). Without tongue weight once you get moving your trailer will start "wagging the dog" and even with a heavy duty pickup it's not fun when it happens, just imaging it happening in a 2800 lb FWD sedan!


As someone who was in the passenger seat of a pickup during a jack knife due to someone not loading the trailer properly.... it’s beyond scary. I think as long as folks listen to the trailer safety then should be fine. I get axle forward for euro since those are super lightweight campers vs American ones that are way heavy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm late to the conversation, but I have been towing with mine for sometime now and had no issues, but all I have is a small utility trailer.


----------

